

The NSA and Snowden: Securing the All-Seeing Eye - untrothy
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2014/5/174340-the-nsa-and-snowden/fulltext

======
jgold1
Ironic how a security agency is more focused on data mining citizens than
securing itself or the said data that it's gathering. I wonder if this trend
will grow world-wide not just in the US but elsewhere as the means to do mass
surveillance become cheaper and easier to do, all at the cost of doing it well
and making sure said data isn't leaked.

